# Hopedale & Chandaleur islands



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Oooh wee that sounds like a great time and great fish! How far was the run out?


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

The Chandeleur chain is but a shell of it's former self due to erosion, mostly caused by hurricanes. The chain was formed by the Mississippi River, which, pre levees, created the Chandeleur chain because that was the mouth of the river, and it dropped sediment there creating the islands. 

It is a PHENOMONAL summer fishery for speckled trout, with some sea plane charters still operating. It is quite a hike by boat, with lots of open water to cross. One has to be aware of weather conditions if you're going to make that trek, and keep an eye out for t-storms. 

Here is a very sad picture showing the difference in the Chandeleur Islands, the left pic was taken in 2004, the right pic in 2005 following Hurricane Katrina. Devestating.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

incredibly risky open water run in a skiff that borders on insane...but with high risk theres high reward i guess. It amazes me where these out of state guides take their clients. Many of whom who have only been doing this for for few seasons. 

it is pretty out there for sure though...congrats


----------

